# How can you sex a Venustus?



## frenzy36 (Feb 14, 2004)

I want my Venustus to breed with my male Obliqidens "Thickskin" but I can't tell if its male or female. Would a pic help?cuz I can post one later on today. Oh and the thickskin is larger than the venustus, does that matter, I know its a factor...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

venustus females stay brown, the venustus males will have blue....in general


----------



## frenzy36 (Feb 14, 2004)

Thank you. How big are the males when they get blue? So I will know if it doesn't turn blue by the time it is that size I will know its a female. And is it even possible to breed a venustus with a obliqedens "thickskin"?


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

My female is the dull brown on green while my male is green/black with a blue face and a yellow stripe from head to fins.

Kevin


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

male venustus get the blue face starting around 3.5"-4". You will first notice it in their lips. They can probably interbreed with the obliquidens.


----------



## frenzy36 (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanx


----------

